# Squatting: The Real Story



## undine (Nov 1, 2015)

undine submitted a new file to the StP library:

Squatting : the real story - 240 pages of accounts of squatting. Written and produced by squatters



> View attachment 26457
> 
> A unique and diverse account of squatting. Written and
> produced by squatters, it covers all aspects:
> ...



Click here for more information on this file.


----------

